# Like a kid in a candy store but in a Cab!



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had it for a bit, but thought I would post my new (to me) first ever cab tractor.

JX1100u 800 hours, 24x24 transmission

Main reason for the cab was upgrading to a NH7220 Discbine. from a NH1465 haybine. Sold my Kubota 8540 to a local HT member who posted that he was looking for a good used tractor. I wish I was able to afford keeping the Kubota as it really was a great tractor. If I had the cash I would get another Kubota in a heart beat. But I did grow up driving Red, so it It just had to happen in Red.

In the process of figuring out how to mount the cab controls for the applicator, Delmost, kicker control, and round bale monitor.

Next step, finding more hay land!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

That is a nice ride you have there sir...those front tire appear to be huge. You gonna mount a loader on her or leave her bare???


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good looking ride DSL hope you have good luck with it you got it right for hay (Blue Sky, Green Grass, and Red Tractors.)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Loving them front tires.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Loving them front tires.


Me too. So many times on tractors that size they put little skinny tires on them. Those look mean and should give you a nice wide footprint.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

rajela said:


> That is a nice ride you have there sir...those front tire appear to be huge. You gonna mount a loader on her or leave her bare???


Perhaps a loader in the future, right now it's just for making hay. I have a Kubota Mx 5100 with a loader that does just fine for now


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

It is a sweet looking machine, may she give you years of trouble free service.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking tractor. Call case IH and let them know you need a baler monitor mount.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I like outboard planetaries, wish Kubota had them. The inboard's work fine but look 'wimpy'.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Perhaps a loader in the future, right now it's just for making hay. I have a Kubota Mx 5100 with a loader that does just fine for now


I like baling with a tractor that does not have a loader......you can see and navigate fence lines just a bit closer. I am a happy camper in a cab tractor.....and life is so much better when mowing hay with a cab tractor.....much easier on your eyes and lungs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> I like baling with a tractor that does not have a loader......you can see and navigate fence lines just a bit closer. I am a happy camper in a cab tractor.....and life is so much better when mowing hay with a cab tractor.....much easier on your eyes and lungs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Agree tractor lot easier to get around without loader usually just dump mine off when using tractor for other things and put it back on when needing loader don't really take that much time about like hooking up a 3 point implement. Also much easier on your front axle pin and bushing and easier on the tractor in general.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I like baling with a tractor that does not have a loader......you can see and navigate fence lines just a bit closer. I am a happy camper in a cab tractor....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Interesting....Different strokes for different folks.

I wouldn't want to bale with forks and bale spear. Can't tell you how many times I've had to move a bale off a windrow. Also, I often will pick up a bale from the far end of field and move it to a loading point while bailing--saves a trip.

Ralph


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting....Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I wouldn't want to bale without forks and bale spear. Can't tell you how many times I've had to move a bale off a windrow. Also, I often will pick up a bale from the far end of field and move it to a loading point while bailing--saves a trip.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph I fixed it for you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting....Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I wouldn't want to bale with forks and bale spear. Can't tell you how many times I've had to move a bale off a windrow. Also, I often will pick up a bale from the far end of field and move it to a loading point while bailing--saves a trip.
> 
> Ralph


We're talking about two different types of bales my friend....your thinking rounds and I am thinking little squares. I too, use a loader tractor when rounding.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's me too....I usually use the FEL doing rounds but with squares it's usually the non-FEL tractor, really only because it frees up the FEL for the all important job of gettin those square bales out in a timely fashion. I much prefer to bale without the loader on for visibility, but not a big deal either way, I just lift the loader up


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

rajela said:


> Ralph I fixed it for you.


Thanks

Ralph


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I too have wished for a loader with a bale spear while making rounds, I try to have my FEL tractor picking up the rounds as we roll. Typically there is rain on the way! 
But have been in the situation more than once when you have to do the gental side ways steering wheel bump to get a bale off the windrow you're about to bale. And yes inevitably, you push it right onto the next windrow. ......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I run my tractors with loader extended up high. Doesn't seem to affect my ability to make nice bales.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyker makes a nice looking loader, not sure how well their made or if they make on for that tractor but they're priced right. Closest dealer is over 100 miles away.

http://www.koykermfg.com/

Off Topic: What do you think of their post pounder? Kind of unique.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3i8RjBWvPY


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a fairly efficient post pounder......


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Figured out a way to mount sprayer and moisture meter.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always wondered why people do that, I was raised to keep the loader below the hood unless you are moving slow and have to put it up that high to get over a truck side or something.



JD3430 said:


> I run my tractors with loader extended up high. Doesn't seem to affect my ability to make nice bales.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mowing is like night and day from an open station and Haybine to this!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the 21st century. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Vol said:


> Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What really made the difference baling was watching all the hay chaff blow around the cab and not on, in and through me! The AC was also a nice plus.

I was worried that I wouldn't be able to tune into the Sound of the baler and listen for issues, however muffled, I could still hear.

I kinda like the 21st century, It has its perks!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

First off, i'd like to say that I'm still feeling like a kid, and yes the candy is good.. However I've had to switch stores...
I purchased my Case IH from the good folks at Zimmermans Farm Supply in PA. A good transaction and was very happy... 
The first few times I pushed the tractor a problem showed its face. At low idle when the oil is hot a low oil preasure alarm came on. Had to idle it up to 1k to have the warning light go away. I called apon Zimmermans to let them know, the researched the problem as a bad oil pump and with out asking agreed to get it fixed on their dime locally. Until the service could be performed it was deemed to be of to run the tractor above the 1K RPM. 
A few weeks later...
Was finally able to get to laying down some second cut. And we'll go figure.... Half way through 15 acres, The tractor gave up, with quite a bit of commotion, As in through some bearings, Bent afew rods, drained the entire hydro fluid into the engine....... And who knows what else..... Not to mention the deep blue smoke........
Of course this happened at the lowest field, as these things have a tendency to do. It was a very long walk home.... Up hill both ways! 
Ok so.... Got on the phone with Zimmermans Farm Supply. 
God bless them! They stood behind the sale. Offered to replace it with a newer 105U with the same low hours. In addition the 105u came with a loader. No questions asked. 
My part of the deal was to take care of the transportation, It was a long day of travel but thought that was by far fare.
In the end I want to recommend a great dealer in PA, Zimmermans Farm Supply for standing behind their customers. The Owners and staff are real people, who care about what they are doing. They will always get my business. 
THANK YOU Carl!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought a new tedder from Carl and had it shipped here and still saved $1500 over my local co op. Carl is a straight up man....which is very hard to find in this day and age. Hope this tractor is kinder to you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

From what I can understand that is a fairly rare thing for an iveco engine and kudoos to Zimmermans!!!


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Do they export. Would have to go a long way to get a fair and honest dealer like that.

Getting a loader too is a bonus upon a bonus.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

It's good to hear a story of a dealer doing right by a customer! Good for you. I hope you get better service from this unit.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't ask for a better dealer than that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They are really good Christian-value people.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Picture tell it all.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hats off to Zimmermans.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey DSLInc,
Didn't you get your NH baler down here, too?
Did you get if from my baler guy Christ King?
Maybe I have you cornfused with someone else on HT?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

No matter what color we buy what we are really buying is dealer support. Looks like you struck a gold mine in dealer support.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It sounds like you bought the tractor used from them? Did it have a warranty? That is some kind of service for them to replace a used tractor with another that is newer......or am I misunderstanding something? If you bought a used tractor from a dealer around here and a few weeks later called to tell them the engine locked up they wouldn't know your name.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hey DSLInc,
> Didn't you get your NH baler down here, too?
> Did you get if from my baler guy Christ King?
> Maybe I have you cornfused with someone else on HT?


Yes your memory serves you right! It was you who suggested I contact Christ King! That baler is going strong, a few parts here and there but a great baler. Going to need to re shim the knotter this winter. Yet another down to earth example of good people! A real pleasure to deal with.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I've always wondered why people do that, I was raised to keep the loader below the hood unless you are moving slow and have to put it up that high to get over a truck side or something.


Ditto, always carry loader low to the ground.

Just have to know the field, maybe once a year I have to get out of the tractor to roll a round bale off a row.

You'll really learn to love that cab when making hay, at the end of the day your still relatively clean, your eye balls don't feel like somebody dumbed an ashtray in them and your still ready to do more instead of wore out from the heat and eating chaff all day. The more alert you are the less chance of accidents as well.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> It sounds like you bought the tractor used from them? Did it have a warranty? That is some kind of service for them to replace a used tractor with another that is newer......or am I misunderstanding something? If you bought a used tractor from a dealer around here and a few weeks later called to tell them the engine locked up they wouldn't know your name.


I did purchase the first used JX1100u from them this spring, it had 850 hours on it. It was in very nice shape, looked sharp. Shortly after working it a few issues showed up, one was the oil pump. The second was the low transmission fluid and louder than I thought it should have been. I stayed in contact with Zimmerman and they attempted to make things right. We were going to have the issues fixed locally, But when it died we made the trade. The exact deal was they would give me full purchase price towards anything else they had. The closest thing was the 105u. It was 1k more, that I did pay as the difference. The 105u had 50 more hours on it (950) and a few more scratches and dings. Mostly cosmetic. It did have smaller cheaper and patched tires on it, I did also pay to have them transferred from the JX, whose tires are larger and like new good years.
I did find out yesterday that it was the hydro pump on the JX that blew a bearing and flooded the oil sump. They are also going to be replacing the oil pump.
After that work is done, There is a very nice low hour JX sitting on their lot!!!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Ditto, always carry loader low to the ground.
> 
> Just have to know the field, maybe once a year I have to get out of the tractor to roll a round bale off a row.
> 
> You'll really learn to love that cab when making hay, at the end of the day your still relatively clean, your eye balls don't feel like somebody dumbed an ashtray in them and your still ready to do more instead of wore out from the heat and eating chaff all day. The more alert you are the less chance of accidents as well.


It all came back when I had to run the small baler with my open station Kubota. Your description is dead on! 
Running a loader up, just defies common sense. 
My new loaded has some sort of dampening valves on it. If is supposed to make running a load softer?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> It all came back when I had to run the small baler with my open station Kubota. Your description is dead on!
> Running a loader up, just defies common sense.
> My new loaded has some sort of dampening valves on it. If is supposed to make running a load softer?


Most likely has an accumulator in the system, acts like a shock absorber for the cylinders. Our MF 8160 has something similar for the three point, makes carrying the mounted air seeder much easier on the tractor.


----------

